# Initiation



## nobledean

Finally... The day has come. I will experience my initiation with Le Droit Humain! I want to pre thank the fine folks of
Lodge #352, Marie Deraismes. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## brother josh

Congrats enjoy it


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nobledean

brother josh said:


> Congrats enjoy it
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Thanks


Waiting on committee of inquiry response of le droit humain


----------



## Brother JC

Good luck upon your Journey.


----------



## nobledean

trysquare said:


> Good luck upon your Journey.



Thanks... I don't practice luck, but I know where you're coming from. I will continue to be productive and positive.


Waiting on committee of inquiry response of le droit humain


----------



## dfreybur

nobledean said:


> Thanks... I don't practice luck, but I know where you're coming from.



Nice.  Good skill on your journey then.


----------



## nobledean

dfreybur said:


> Nice.  Good skill on your journey then.



Thanks


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Los Vargaz

nobledean said:


> Finally... The day has come. I will experience my initiation with Le Droit Humain! I want to pre thank the fine folks of
> Lodge #352, Marie Deraismes.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I wanna become one as we'll any pointers


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## drewkumm

Can someone tell me if a background would stop someone from becoming a Freemason

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

drewkumm said:


> Can someone tell me if a background would stop someone from becoming a Freemason


I take it you mean a background check? Depending on what they find, yes, it could have a negative effect on your chances. Best to talk to the Lodge you wish to Petition.


----------



## drewkumm

Thanks I have 2 brothers one is a Freemason in Germany and the other one just sent in his petition! I have wanted to be apart of something special and big my whole life trying to be a different person and I just did not want to get my hopes up! Thanks 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## nobledean

Los Vargaz said:


> I wanna become one as we'll any pointers
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I would say locate you principles, morale, code of ethic, and learn your thought pattern... And when you know your reason for joining, I think you should locate a lodge you feel fits your likeness of thought, and petition.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nobledean

Saturday, October twelfth was the special day! Despite my slight tardiness ( maybe a minute  or two late ), the day went extremely well. I am now an Entered Apprentice. The ceremony will never be forgotten, nor taken for granted! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur

Please keep us informed of your progress on your proficiencies and your subsequent degrees.


----------



## BroBook

nobledean said:


> Finally... The day has come. I will experience my initiation with Le Droit Humain! I want to pre thank the fine folks of
> Lodge #352, Marie Deraismes.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



What's that!!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nobledean

dfreybur said:


> Please keep us informed of your progress on your proficiencies and your subsequent degrees.



Yes... Definitely!!! Thanks for the interest.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nobledean

BroBook said:


> What's that!!!
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Nothing a bit of research wouldn't explain. 



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BroBook

That's what I thought was really wondering why nobody cautioned as to recognition sir !!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nobledean

BroBook said:


> That's what I thought was really wondering why nobody cautioned as to recognition sir !!!
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I was cautioned... I'd rather be associated with like minded people, as in people who think similarly to me.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BroBook

nobledean said:


> I was cautioned... I'd rather be associated with like minded people, as in people who think similarly to me.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Very good my brother may your path be flooded with light!!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nobledean

BroBook said:


> Very good my brother may your path be flooded with light!!!
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Thanks... I really appreciate that.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC

Congratulations.


----------



## nobledean

trysquare said:


> Congratulations.



Thanks


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## LBCutta

Congrats


357


----------



## nobledean

LBCutta said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 357






My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis

nobledean said:


> Nothing a bit of research wouldn't explain. View attachment 3641
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



There are ladies in your lodge?


My Freemasonry


----------



## nobledean

rebis said:


> There are ladies in your lodge?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Yes, there are women in my lodge...


My Freemasonry


----------



## scw538

Just did some research on this order. Interesting I may say. But you and the women are not Freemasons sorry. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis

nobledean said:


> Yes, there are women in my lodge...
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Brother, if you don't mind sharing, please tell us what that is like.

Here in the US we have an appendant body for the ladies called the O.E.S, but it is against our oaths to assist or even be present at the making a woman a mason.

I remember back when I was a school boy...there was no way I could pay attention in class if a pretty girl sat next to me.

I can only imagine what my wife would do if ladies were present at our stated meetings...


My Freemasonry


----------



## scw538

Noble dean if you are I search of light I would recommend that you leave that clandestine place. Search for a chartered lodge in your area and explain to them your mistake. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## nobledean

rebis said:


> Brother, if you don't mind sharing, please tell us what that is like.
> 
> Here in the US we have an appendant body for the ladies called the O.E.S, but it is against our oaths to assist or even be present at the making a woman a mason.
> 
> I remember back when I was a school boy...there was no way I could pay attention in class if a pretty girl sat next to me.
> 
> I can only imagine what my wife would do if ladies were present at our stated meetings...
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



I am here in the US... I know of the O.E.S. I guess that our oaths are different... 

What you may feel is pretty is probably much different from me. I'm attracted to intellect, ambition, and compassion.

I think any body of work created for the progression of humanity can not be equal without both women and men.


My Freemasonry


----------



## scw538

nobledean said:


> I am here in the US... I know of the O.E.S. I guess that our oaths are different...
> 
> What you may feel is pretty is probably much different from me. I'm attracted to intellect, ambition, and compassion.
> 
> I think any body of work created for the progression of humanity can not be equal without both women and men.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



I respect your beliefs.  Search for light in your own way. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## nobledean

scw538 said:


> Noble dean if you are I search of light I would recommend that you leave that clandestine place. Search for a chartered lodge in your area and explain to them your mistake.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



I am in search of light, continually... But I don't feel my lodge to be clandestine. I am with like minded people... 


My Freemasonry


----------



## brother josh

nobledean said:


> I am in search of light, continually... But I don't feel my lodge to be clandestine. I am with like minded people...
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Then it is by that great plan u are where you are (even if I don't recognize your lodge) I must say I bet the MM is a little different when performed on a lady ? ????? Don't know how I would handle that one 


My Freemasonry


----------



## scw538

It is clandestine if you claim to be Freemasons. 



My Freemasonry


----------



## nobledean

brother josh said:


> Then it is by that great plan u are where you are (even if I don't recognize your lodge) I must say I bet the MM is a little different when performed on a lady ? ????? Don't know how I would handle that one
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



If there is a plan for me, I definitely feel this is the right path.
I know nothing about the MM, as I am an Entered Apprentice, but I'm sure I'll witness when the time comes.


My Freemasonry


----------



## nobledean

scw538 said:


> It is clandestine if you claim to be Freemasons.
> 
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



I've been informed


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis

Even as an EA, you are neither naked nor clad when you first knock at the door...how would that work for ladies being initiated?

Are only women present at the initiation of a woman?


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis

scw538 said:


> It is clandestine if you claim to be Freemasons.
> 
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Apparently it is recognized by Le Grand Orient de France.


My Freemasonry


----------



## nobledean

rebis said:


> Apparently it is recognized by Le Grand Orient de France.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry






My Freemasonry


----------



## nobledean

rebis said:


> Even as an EA, you are neither naked nor clad when you first knock at the door...how would that work for ladies being initiated?
> 
> Are only women present at the initiation of a woman?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Think past that


My Freemasonry


----------



## scw538

Le Droit Humain recognises the following Masonic Orders (but is not reciprocally recognised by them as a regular Masonic Order):
United Grand Lodge of England
Grand Lodge of Scotland
Grand Lodge of Ireland



My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis

scw538 said:


> Le Droit Humain recognises the following Masonic Orders (but is not reciprocally recognised by them as a regular Masonic Order):
> United Grand Lodge of England
> Grand Lodge of Scotland
> Grand Lodge of Ireland
> 
> My Freemasonry


 
Maybe so...but recognition by Le Grand Orient De France....that's a pretty big deal.

Not just anybody can claim recognition by the G.O.F.



My Freemasonry


----------



## Roy_

brother josh said:
			
		

> Then it is by that great plan u are where you are (even if I don't recognize your lodge) I must say I bet the MM is a little different when performed on a lady ? ????? Don't know how I would handle that one


 
Like nobledean I cannot comment on the master's rituals, just to enlighten you a little about the rest...



			
				rebis said:
			
		

> I can only imagine what my wife would do if ladies were present at our stated meetings...


That's why I brought my own  No seriously, what do you do in your lodge that would offend your wife should you do that with a woman? On our initiation a male escorted my girlfriend on her journies. Then what?



			
				rebis said:
			
		

> I remember back when I was a school boy...there was no way I could pay attention in class if a pretty girl sat next to me.


Sorry, but that is a mighty duh. There can be numerous reasons to be distracted. Problems at home or work, forgot to bring money for the bag, there is not more distraction in the presence of a woman.



			
				rebis said:
			
		

> Even as an EA, you are neither naked nor clad when you first knock at the door...how would that work for ladies being initiated?
> 
> Are only women present at the initiation of a woman?


In our case, me and my girlfriend were initiated together. Consequentally both men and women were present. Nothing so exiting happened that I would have had a problem would my girlfriend have been initiated by herself. We were clothed in 'pilgrim's clothes' with the usual little exposures. Nothing wild. I doubt things get much wilder in your lodge.



			
				rebis said:
			
		

> Brother, if you don't mind sharing, please tell us what that is like.


Personally I think men and women complement eachother spiritually. The woman's perspective can be refeshingly different. Besides, the best point of this is that me and my girlfriend can discuss everything at home. No need for hushhush.


----------



## Warrior1256

I wish you the best in your journey whatever that may be.


----------



## dfreybur

Roy_ said:


> Personally I think men and women complement each other spiritually.



This is why I seek a church group that I consider to be spiritual.  Very subjective what that means and which group had it, but I know it when I see it.  So for me the complement happens at church; the contrast happens at lodge.

The decision is up to every individual.  I figure the relative population of jurisdictions says much about the relative popularity of decision but very little about the (insert vague judgmental sounding adverb here) of the decision.  I have long since stopped worrying about one side claiming correctness in the decision and have gone with the herd specifically because I have traveled plenty for work and have relocated multiple times.  The mixed gender lodges are too few and far apart for my pragmatic purposes and that allows me to dodge judgment issues.  "That's my disclaimer and I'm sticking with it" to paraphrase the cliche'.


----------



## Roy_

dfreybur said:
			
		

> I figure the relative population of jurisdictions says much about the relative popularity of decision


This is not entirely true. When you live in my country (Netherlands) and inquire about Freemasonry, you are quickly lead to the Grand Orient. The Grand Orient has the tendency to refer women to the Vita Feminea Textura, rather than one of the three comasonic orders that we have. Of course there is the case of not knowing and perhaps us comasonic organisations should reach out more. But we're with only a few hundred, against some 6000 regulars. 

Now this of course supports your theory. Belgium then. 30% Of the Belgian Freemasons belong to Le Droit Humain and there are more mixed and one women-only order. Regular Freemasonry (the Regular Grandlodge Of Belgium) covers only 6,5% of all Belgian Freemasons.

Apparently, it makes a lot where you live. In Belgium there is a much bigger chance that you bump into a mixed lodge than in the USA.

In any case, the above does not talk about regular Masons changing organisations. Some regular countrymates do like to visit mixed lodges (unofficially of course), some do not. All good friends. If less fuss was made about that fact (a man kicked out because attending his wife's initiation into a mixed lodge for example), the world might just be a little better a place. 

And for the rest, in most countries people can choose. I decided to attend a lodge 100 kilometers away that I can be member of with my girlfriend rather than one of the 4 regular lodges of my hometown.


----------

